# Madone 9 BB noise



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I really enjoyed my first 500 miles on my new madone 9. But now I have a terrible clicking noise in the BB. It reminds me of my 2008 madone that had to be replaced due to the carbon bb shell being incorrectly molded. The bearings seem smooth, and do not seem loose. Greased the crank and all bearing/ spindle contact, good for a few miles then right back to it. 
All insight is appreciated


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

chadjodi said:


> Well I really enjoyed my first 500 miles on my new madone 9. But now I have a terrible clicking noise in the BB. It reminds me of my 2008 madone that had to be replaced due to the carbon bb shell being incorrectly molded. The bearings seem smooth, and do not seem loose. Greased the crank and all bearing/ spindle contact, good for a few miles then right back to it.
> All insight is appreciated


Sorry to hear that, hopefully you can get it quickly warrantied or fixed. I actually have been waiting to hear the impressions of someone that has put some miles on one of these. Other than the bottom bracket issue, what have you liked or disliked about the bike? Anything really impress you or dissapoint you (outside of the BB)?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Chances are, it's not the BB/Crank/Pedals/headset. Check your QR skewers and make sure they are tight. Maybe smear a little grease on the dropout to make sure. I see this being mistaken for BB/crank noise so many times it's maddening. Just try it.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

BB noises are often difficult to diagnose. I would bet it isn't the BB also, especially if you have a Shimano crank. But pedals/cleats can do it, as can spokes, skewers, saddle rails, etc.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure what version of BB your bike has but Trek recently announced a running product change to BB90/95 bearings to deal with durability. The new bearings are NSK branded and can be identified by the black tophat cover instead of the orange seal piece. The announcement was made Sept 25th.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

The type of creaking you are describing could be the problems described by others, and I hope it is because they are easy to fix. Otherwise, this kind of creaking is a well known occasional issue with all kinds of press fit bottom brackets. I've had the issue on some frames and not on others, I've seen it on every brand as well. It's simply damned hard to manufacture the cups perfectly. If it turns out to be the BB creaking and double checking the fit of the bearings doesn't resolve the issue I'd try a different bottom bracket. I used the Chris King PF BB on one of my bikes with this issue after trying multiple other bottom brackets with no change, the CK fixed it completely and three thousand miles later...no sound at all.


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

I love every other aspect


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

Happens on left side downstroke. Not the shoes or cleats, also not pedals as I changed those as well. It's the crank


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trek should have adopted a sleeve solution similar to what Colnago did on the C60 for a bottom bracket approach.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

chadjodi said:


> Happens on left side downstroke. Not the shoes or cleats, also not pedals as I changed those as well. It's the crank


I didn't see where you specified what crank you have. Please fill me in. Also, what torque value did you use during installation/troubleshooting?


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

*Dura ace*

Dura ace


nhluhr said:


> I didn't see where you specified what crank you have. Please fill me in. Also, what torque value did you use during installation/troubleshooting?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

chadjodi said:


> Dura ace


And your installation torque values?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

wedge962005 said:


> The type of creaking you are describing could be the problems described by others, and I hope it is because they are easy to fix. Otherwise, this kind of creaking is a well known occasional issue with all kinds of press fit bottom brackets. I've had the issue on some frames and not on others, I've seen it on every brand as well. It's simply damned hard to manufacture the cups perfectly. If it turns out to be the BB creaking and double checking the fit of the bearings doesn't resolve the issue I'd try a different bottom bracket. I used the Chris King PF BB on one of my bikes with this issue after trying multiple other bottom brackets with no change, the CK fixed it completely and three thousand miles later...no sound at all.


King doesn't make anything that will work w/ a Trek carbon bb. The ONLY thing that works is the system that comes in the frame. You can try different bearings, that's it.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you check your quick releases yet?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Normally I bow to your wisdom on these things CX but the new Madone is bb92 and the CK is available for it. You could make it work on the BB90 as well but the new system is absolutely officially compatible. Good news for all.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

wedge962005 said:


> Normally I bow to your wisdom on these things CX but the new Madone is bb92 and the CK is available for it. You could make it work on the BB90 as well but the new system is absolutely officially compatible. Good news for all.


Sorry dude. Madones are BB90. Unless King has bearings...just the bearings and only the bearings that press directly into the carbon cups on the frame, then CK will not work. Trek BB90 uses bearings the fit into the frame without cups. The "cup" is molded into the frame, so to speak, and the bearing itself presses into it. No threads, no metal cups preloaded with cartridge bearings, no plastic cups with bearings. Just the bearings. Unless King makes JUST the cartridge bearings, then....nope.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

So....did you ever check those QR skewers?


----------

